
Submanifold Spare Convolutional Networks - fnbr
https://arxiv.org/abs/1706.01307
======
fnbr
Currently reading this. I'm really interested in the subject, as current work
is limited by the fact that GPUs can make dense matrix multiplications really,
really fast, but aren't great at much else (as far as I'm aware). Sparsity
seems essential to scaling networks up to bigger sizes & datasets, and the
paper shows one way of doing this.

